

FolksReviews - Get reviews about anyone from his surroundings. Anonymously - Emilmikhailov
https://folksreviews.com/

======
marsandsnickers
Does anybody knows how it works?! I've put my link there, and it offers me to
get some cah for review about myself)) xo xo!)) Sharing economy, baby!

------
Emilmikhailov
Sorry guys for tech issues - we had to upgrade server, due to traffic

------
Emilmikhailov
Use invite code "samaltman" to get in. 100% anonymous

~~~
xkcd-sucks
the website doesn't appear to work on, chrome mobile, firefox desktop or
chrome desktop

~~~
Emilmikhailov
Thanks for feed back - currently work on it

------
karasev
Exiting service, I hope. Waiting for reviews!

------
jasonmraz
hmm - niiice) such a great idea!

